# ausable walleye



## burton59 (Feb 19, 2009)

i take a camping trip here every october last year i saw a couple boats launching below i think was the consumers dam, guys said they were goin walleye fishing. anyone know where to catch some eyes in this area?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I know that the locals catch them in the channel from the boat launch to the mouth of the river, down in town. I haven't heard of anyone doing real well upstream, but I have heard of a few fish being caught further up. I used to snorkel the river in summer, and saw Walleyes quite a bit of the time. Usually in real deep holes, or tucked up under wood.


----------



## burton59 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks for the info what would i use to catch em? any idea?


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

jig heads and minnows , i was on the pier in the afternoon last saturday and there were a ton of minnows entering the river, silver lining in the water from the back all the way to the tip of the pier . only thing i caught was the occasional small mouth.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Nighttime with big stick baits...


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Below US 23 to the mouth one method is using a slip bobber set about 12 ft. deep with a whole crawler. Cast and let it drift down aways. No fish go back and do it again. Sometimes this can be very deadly. Bring a long handled net!

Rumors of walleye being taken in Van Etten at the dam too.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Nighttime with big stick baits...


Yeah that....


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------

